# Survived my first winter,but....



## bobkittybob (Aug 24, 2008)

Greetings, thanks to some of the great info I got from this site helped me make it through my first winter in Northern Ontario. My 99 7.3 PSD and Fisher plow did the job. On the last plow of the season, 6 inches of slush on a gravel driveway.....I experienced blade bounce to the point where I dug ruts in the gravel as the blade oscillated up and down. Shoes were off at this point as the base was too soft to support the plow blade. Can anybody explain to me why this happened and what to do to stop it. Thanks in advance guys.
bob


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I cant really explain how to stop it.... However, I can tell you that it would have seemed obvious to me that you were going to make it through the winter... I mean come on, a PowerStroke and a Fisher blade... Does it get any better?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

PUT the shoes back on for those conditions. !!!! Or bump up the plow a bit no float position !!!1


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's very common when plowing ground that isn't frozen. You can avoid it by driving slower and by raising the blade up enough so that you're not scraping the surface (or put the shoes back on like the previous poster mentioned).


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup, slow down and take some weight off the blade.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;780974 said:


> I cant really explain how to stop it.... However, I can tell you that it would have seemed obvious to me that you were going to make it through the winter... I mean come on, a PowerStroke and a Fisher blade... Does it get any better?


Umm a Dodge with a Cummins with a Fisher is Better


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;781098 said:


> Umm a Dodge with a Cummins with a Fisher is Better


.....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i thought it was "cummings"


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;781101 said:


> i thought it was "cummings"


Joking..? 

Dave.... No. You too CreteBaby, Dont second a bad choice of truck.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;781106 said:


> You too CreteBaby, Dont second a bad choice of truck.


What are you talking about Willis

=sarcastic,


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;781101 said:


> i thought it was "cummings"


Thats what is dripping off the Dodge after the circle...........................Ahhhhhhhhhh nevermind


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bobkittybob;780970 said:


> Greetings, thanks to some of the great info I got from this site helped me make it through my first winter in Northern Ontario. My 99 7.3 PSD and Fisher plow did the job. On the last plow of the season, 6 inches of slush on a gravel driveway.....I experienced blade bounce to the point where I dug ruts in the gravel as the blade oscillated up and down. Shoes were off at this point as the base was too soft to support the plow blade. Can anybody explain to me why this happened and what to do to stop it. Thanks in advance guys.
> bob


I havn't had much luck with shoes

I would try a slit pipe over the cutting edge for soft gravel


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

cretebaby;781114 said:


> I havn't had much luck with shoes
> 
> I would try a slit pipe over the cutting edge for soft gravel


What's a slit pipe exactly? Never heard of one


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Im quite sure he means like.... Take a piece of PVC, Cut a slit wide enough to go over your cutting edge, and you basically understand from there.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;781137 said:


> Im quite sure he means like.... Take a piece of PVC, Cut a slit wide enough to go over your cutting edge, and you basically understand from there.


Pretty much .....but I am not convinced that PVC would work, I would use metal pipe


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Ahh whatever.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;781149 said:


> Ahh whatever.


Whatever??


----------



## bobkittybob (Aug 24, 2008)

What a great read, thanks for the info guys, i can hardly wait for next winter  . Broke down and bought a sled each for the wife and me. Winter is almost as much fun as summer.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

bobkittybob;780970 said:


> 6 inches of slush on a gravel driveway


Just in case you missed it, check this thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80108


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Put the shoes on*

You should always have the shoes on. Period.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Yup.....Period! No if's and's or butt's. 

I like butts!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sbt1;782532 said:



> You should always have the shoes on. Period.


Why???????


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have never worn shoes. Boots keep my feet dryer

Seriously, never had shoes on the plow. I want my asphalt clean, and shoes dig in soft gravel just as easy as the blade.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

bobkittybob;782110 said:


> What a great read, thanks for the info guys, i can hardly wait for next winter  . Broke down and bought a sled each for the wife and me. Winter is almost as much fun as summer.


Winter is way more fun than Summer.


----------

